# Diesel transsmission temp



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ideal trans temp is between 175 and 225, so I'd say it is right within range.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

You might want to clean your radiator outsides with a garden hose, fins might be dirty. Check your grill shutters for open and closing. Cooling fans also.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Radiator all clean and the shutters are working as advertised. Considering my 2002 Silverado towing a trailer only gets up to 190°F and runs 150°F when not towing/hauling I just thought that was high. But with all things new and smaller in these vehicles I wanted to check and see to make sure. Again since it does run so high I'm glad I got a quality synthetic in there and going to change it out again. I figure every 50k miles is a good rule to follow.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

With AMSOIL, anything sustained under 250F is fine. No need to worry. I had my truck pulling a heavy load a high RPMs up PA grades with trans temp pegged at 246F on the OBD2 scanner and never had a single hickup. Truck shifted and pulled fine the whole way there and back. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> That is kind of high if you ask me. .


based on what?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

That’s around what I remember mine running last summer after I made the switch. It would go up pretty quick, but it would fall back quick too. 

Ive never checked the CTD, but I know my trucks run the transmission fluid through the radiator for cooling, given the temps I suspect the CTD does the same.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> That’s around what I remember mine running last summer after I made the switch. It would go up pretty quick, but it would fall back quick too.
> 
> Ive never checked the CTD, but I know my trucks run the transmission fluid through the radiator for cooling, given the temps I suspect the CTD does the same.


theres older threads aboot trans temps and ppl being concerned

these arent your fathers transmissions, they operate at higher temps by design.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Mine’s always run between 210 to 225 on the Scangauge. 

Yes, seems high compared to the Ram, even when towing, but it’s running well within design limits as stated above.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd guess transaxles will be higher in temp anyway, they're smaller, so everything (including heat) is more compact/enclosed.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I was comparing it to my trucks. But like stated above. Transaxles run hotter than the standard transmission that I'm use to seeing like in full size rear wheel drive vehicles.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Most of the trucks also have an auxillary transmission cooler (air to oil, in addition to the one in the radiator). That drops the fluid temperature considerably. My Dodge Cummins never gets over 150, even pulling a horse trailer. I had a transmission temp gauge in my 89 Bonneville, and it was always over 200 degrees. I also had a gauge on my Venture Van. It would hit 240, and then I installed a aux. cooler, and it never got over 190 on the highway. I know they say up to 240-250 is fine, but I don't care for it being that high either.


----------

